# Furnace Maintenance - Keep Your Furnace Clean!



## westcanadian01 (Jul 16, 2011)

Just like everything in your home, you always want to keep your furnace clean. A build up of dirt and dust can mean a breakdown of the efficiency of your heating system. And these days, who can afford to waste anything, let alone fuel. These steps apply whether you are doing gas furnace maintenance, oil or electric furnace.

 There are three areas you want to pay attention to when it comes to furnace maintenance. They are the furnace filters, the blower and the motor. 

 *A typical furnace tune-up:*


check the operation of burner
inspect the heat exchanger 
check the blower operation (clean if needed)
check the amperage (oil if needed)
check the fan belt
check the condensate drain 
check the condensate drain wiring 
inspect the wiring for cracks or loose connections visually inspect the heat exchanger for cracks 
check the calibration and operation of limit controls (limit switch, pressure switch and roll out switch) 
check the fan limit, check the high limits 
check the thermostat calibration and anticipator
check the operation of the ventor 
check for carbon monoxide near the furnace and throughout the house
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## refermadness (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks ehhhh


----------



## westcanadian01 (Jul 16, 2011)

hi refermadness,
glad you find it helpful


----------

